# Hog hunting dogs killing cattle



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

You must be in Fla. Hog dogs are used a lot down there, usually a pit bull is their choice for hunting hogs. They're trained specifically to latch onto an ear or the face and not let go. Horrible practice IMO. 

Yeah, I'd shoot every dog that you can find on your property. Let AC and the Sheriff's dept stake out the boat landing and catch the poachers. Sounds like they have zero regard for anyone's livestock. If they're coming in at night, the sheriff's dept should have choppers with heat sensing/night vision to track these jerks.Hope they catch them soon.

Years ago, hunters were losing their hog dogs at an alarming rate, up in N Fla, I think it was Black creek? Anyway, some of the dogs had tracking collars on, the hunters followed the signal to a cave along the bank, turns out it was a 14 ft gator getting the dogs. They dragged the gator out and killed it. When they opened up its stomach, it was full of collars and dog tags, some 15 years old!!!! Got any gators in your area???  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TurnNBurn77 (Jul 18, 2013)

Haha yes it is in Florida! It's a pretty common thing around here and I think it's horrible. I know they've seen a couple gators down there but I don't think any big enough to go after a big hog dog. They're usually pit/catahula (sp?) crosses and meaner than anything and good for nothing else.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

TurnNBurn77 said:


> Haha yes it is in Florida! It's a pretty common thing around here and I think it's horrible. I know they've seen a couple gators down there but I don't think any big enough to go after a big hog dog. They're usually pit/catahula (sp?) crosses and meaner than anything and good for nothing else.


Gators love dogs!!Their favorite meal of choice. The gator I mentioned above actually waited and stalked those hog dogs; it seems they used that area of the creek to cross frequently, so he just waited for lunch to come to him. 

Your boyfriend could try putting some traps out, baited with wild hogs, pen the hogs up and put traps around the pens. Might get lucky. Maybe one of the hunters gets caught. The best payback would be to throw him in with the wild pigs, they'll take care of the problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Gator in Florida found with dog tags in stomach
http://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=1350&dat=19950829&id=OW1PAAAAIBAJ&sjid=aQMEAAAAIBAJ&pg=2034,9354115

Google link to the gator from 1995, turns out he'd been dining on hunting dogs for 23 years!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would try to hide the cameras better near the boat docks and where you think they are gaining access. 
to fence across where the water flows onto the property if the fence ends at a bank with a post, the string a cable or a couple of barbed wire (if legal in FL) across the water to the other bank. if hung low or even in the water, it could snag a prop. even if its smooth wire or even like field fencing , it would allow water to flow, but you may have to clean it out for trapped vegetation.
Its not the breed of dog that makes them mean, it is how they are treated.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm in the Black Creek area (Westside of Jacksonville to be exact, so I get all of the crazy stuff from the 'Burgh' haha.)

I don't think it's legal to string wire across the waterways here, at least not where you could get caught 

Your BF's best option is to bait and shoot the hog dogs honestly, perfectly legal to do so here. I've seen some really nasty tempered hog dogs that went 'missing' in the swampy areas after getting ahold of livestock and pets....I'm guessing they became **********.

I'm all for hunting, but it must be done responsibly and not cause damage to other peoples property or animals in anyway. Especially when hunting dogs are involved.

Try getting the Florida Fish & Wildlife Conservation Commission involved, they'll send out rangers to patrol and arrest the poachers. These guys will stake out the property for nights on end to catch someone (so long as you get a gung-ho type ranger.)


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't see why you couldn't fence the river. Put up a metal fence and the water will go right through. Boats will not.


----------



## TurnNBurn77 (Jul 18, 2013)

Unfortunately the river is the Peace River, a very well known river in the state of Florida for kayaking and canoeing, and it's open to the public and runs through a large portion of the state, so they can't fence it off.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Got it. I'm surprised fencing off just your portion isn't an option.

Can they get smaller/better hidden cameras? Is the property fenced?


----------



## TurnNBurn77 (Jul 18, 2013)

The rest of the property is completely fenced off by barbed wire and the gates are locked with big chains and combination locks. The gates have never been forced open and the chains/locks have never been cut or broken. I'm not really sure about the camera situation. They were putting them at about chest level (I think that's about normal for game/trail cameras) just to look for game since it's their hunting property also. That's when the cameras went missing. So then my boyfriend set his climber stand in a tree, got up the tree as high as he could and put the camera there (at least 15 feet up), then took the stand down so there was no way the people could reach them. That's when they started shooting the cameras. Unfortunately I think the poachers also know what they're doing in the hunting world and know they constantly keep cameras out there so they know to look for them.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*hog dogs.*

hide out with night vision goggles so there is a few of you and then shoot the crap out of them.
then use the collars to your advantage so the poachers will look for there dog and get them 2 when thay come looking.
or see if you can isolate the frequency of the transmitting collars to track and cordinate a round up of the poachers.
good luck.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*lamping method.*

poachers do lamping here with rabbits ect.
i think you can use that to your advantage to a highpowerd tourch or car battery and head lamp on full beam as to give you the aultmate vision on the poachers or dogs so your line of site.
ok camras find a hole in a trunk of a tree conseal them as if you was a nesting bird and i think you will bear fruit.
some one had a problem we hid a camra in a bird nesting box hey presto we got him.
clear as day with infared chrystle clear picture.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Could it possibly even be neighbours or friends ? the spotlights up to blind them would be good, but then again , they would probably just shoot them out . 
Maybe sit in the tree blind and photograph them ? or would you be afraid of being shot?
Maybe a fog horn loud speaker ? motion detector with a air horn ? something to scare them ?


----------

